# Musik aus Lautsprechern



## ComFreek (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

bei mir kommt manchmal Musik/Gesprochenes(glaube französisch)/Nachrichten aus den Lautsprechen, obwohl ich garnichts im Hintergrund laufen habe.
Kann das ein Bot sein? Also bei mir ist nichts ungewöhnliches im Autostart.
Achja meine Antiviren-Programme:


Avira Antivir Personal (kostenlos) (kein Virus gemeldet)
Windos Defender/Firewall
Microsoft Security Essentials
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!
*EDIT:* Es läuft paar Sekunden nach dem Kappen der Internet-Verbindung immer noch weiter.


----------



## PC Heini (3. Mai 2010)

Sind dies Soundboxen einer Anlage oder via Funk? 
Wie sind diese Boxen am PC angeschlossen? Via externer Verstärker?
Weil; Mein Vater hatte ähnliche Probleme mit seiner alten Stereoanlage. Die Anlage war ausgeschalten, aber zwischendurch konnte man was aus den Boxen hören. 
Abhilfe könnten abgeschirmte Lautsprecherkabel sein.


----------



## ComFreek (6. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.
Also die Stereo-Lautsprecher sind direkt via "normales" Kabel an den Computer angeschlossen.
Neulich wo ich den PC runtergefahren habe, kam bis zum Schluss (=Computer geht völlig aus) noch eine französische Serie oder so gehört.
Nach dem der Strom völlig weg war (also die Lautsprecher sind an eine andere Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen), kam kein Ton mehr aus denen.



> Abhilfe könnten abgeschirmte Lautsprecherkabel sein.


Kann es sein dass äußere Einflüsse dies also bewirken?


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2010)

Bei meinem Vater war es der Fall. Auch kann es bei Dir an der Soundkarte oder Stromnetz liegen. Das ganze passiert jedenfalls auf Frequenz Basis. Auch ein schlecht geschirmtes Netzteil der Lautsprecher kann die Ursache auslösen. Schlecht geschirmter Verstärker der Boxen ist auch möglich.
Ich würde mal mit anderen Lautsprechern testen. Vlt hat einer Deiner Kollegen was rumliegen, der sie Dir zum testen ausleiht.


----------



## ComFreek (6. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe noch paar alte Lautsprecher, melde mich dann wieder.
Was vielleicht nocht interessant ist, dass wenn ich Kopfhörer in den Lautsprecher (hat einen extra-Anschluss) reinstecke, höre ich immer ein Rauschen im Hintergrund (in den Kopfhörern).


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, das könnte schon das beschriebene Problem sein. Das Stromnetz sowie Kabel haben ne Antennenwirkung.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Nutzt Du W-LAN?
Im Bereich von 2,4 bis 2,5 GHz senden nämlich nicht nur W-LAN, Bluetooth und Microwellen, sondern auch die Geräte zur drahtlosen Video/Audio-Übertragung.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ComFreek (7. Mai 2010)

Also die Lautsprecher sind per Kabel angeschlossen.
Direkt neben dem Computer steht meine "Samsung-Internetbox", da ist auch eine WLan-Antenne dran. Aber es kam auch was aus den Lautsprechern als WLan aus war. (Der Computer, mit dem ich schreibe, ist mit LAN verbunden).
Aber könnte es auch die Strahlung vom kabellosen Telefon sein?


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2010)

Ist auch möglich. Um dies herauszufinden, müsste man Messgeräte haben. Oder eine Firma beauftragen. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass sich dies ein privater antun will. 
Möglich kanns auch sein, dass jemand im Haus eine Verbindung über die Stromleitung hat.
Jetzt heissts halt mal alle genannten Tipps durchprobieren. Mehr kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich probiere jetzt alle Tip. Werde verschiedene Kombinationen von Lautsprechern und so ausprobieren...f
Melde mich dann wieder


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2010)

Nicht selten, sowas. Ein Freund hatte in der Anlage auf dem Aux-Weg immer einen Jazz-Sender, wenn der Rechner angeschlossen und an war. Also, erstmal Fehler finden per Ausschlussverfahren. Kopfhörer in den Rechner und merken, dass es der Rechner an sich nicht ist (oder doch?).

mfg chmee


----------



## ComFreek (7. Mai 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kopfhörer in den Rechner und merken, dass es der Rechner an sich nicht ist (oder doch?).



Hatte ich auch schon die Idee. Nur das Problem ist, das die "Musik" oder eben die "französischen Nachrichten" nur an bestimmten (bzw. weiß ich es nicht) Zeiten kommen. An manchen Tagen gar nicht, an manchen fast den ganzen Nachmittag lang...

Muss ich eben warten...


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich gerade an einen unverhofft aufregenden Nachmittag vor über 20 Jahren im ansonsten idyllischen  Freiburger Hinterländle, als sich von jetzt auf nachher plötzlich ein (CB?)Funker aus der Nachbarschaft  in meinen  "Toaster" (Radio-Kassettenrecorder) drängelte, und mir über das gediegene Tape sabbelte.

Was sich da konkret abspielt, hab ich erst so richtig geblickt, als er es mit  seinem Funkspezi  von der Feuerwehr hatte, die in diesem Moment mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn durch unsere Gemeinde preschte - die fünf oder zehn Minuten davor war ich fast schon auf dem Weg zum Fixieren in der Gummizelle :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Mai 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> chmee hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Kopfhörer in den Rechner und merken, dass es der Rechner an sich nicht ist (oder doch?).
> ...


Nur um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen.
Du hast gesagt dass Du Deine Kopfhörer an den Lautsprechern angeschlossen hattest.
chmee meint aber dass Du den Kopfhörer direkt am Computer anschliessen sollst (nur so könnte man die Lautsprecher und/oder deren Kabel ausschliessen).



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Nur das Problem ist, das die "Musik" oder eben die "französischen Nachrichten" nur an bestimmten (bzw. weiß ich es nicht) Zeiten kommen. An manchen Tagen gar nicht, an manchen fast den ganzen Nachmittag lang...


Und das ist das grösste Problem.
Fakt ist ja dass da irgendwas/irgendwer Audiodaten sendet (oder dass Du Gespenster hörst ).
Daher würde ich mal ein Protokoll führen (Datum, Uhrzeit, Dauer).
Und wenn Du eine Liste zusammen hast, an der sich zumindest in Teilen eine gewisse Regelmässigkeit erkennen lässt, würde ich mich mal mit dem Funkstördienst der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung setzen.



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Das erinnert mich gerade an einen unverhofft aufregenden Nachmittag vor über 20 Jahren im ansonsten idyllischen Freiburger Hinterländle, als sich von jetzt auf nachher plötzlich ein (CB?)Funker aus der Nachbarschaft in meinen "Toaster" (Radio-Kassettenrecorder) drängelte, und mir über das gediegene Tape sabbelte.


Zu der Zeit ist die Post auch noch mit unauffällig gelben Bullis mit unauffälligen Antennen auf dem Fahrzeugdach unauffällig 10 mal die Strasse rauf und runter gefahren..... und hat sich immer gewundert warum sie den CB-Funker (der natürlich rechtzeitig seinen "Brenner" abgeschaltet hat ) nie erwischt haben. 
Voll unauffälliger Funkmesswagen.


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Zu der Zeit  [...]


... und eine ganze Weile davor, konnte im "Toaster" noch mit der richtigen Wellenlänge ein Lauschangriff auf den Polizeifunk gestartet werden ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## ComFreek (10. Mai 2010)

> Nur um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen.
> Du hast gesagt dass Du Deine Kopfhörer an den Lautsprechern angeschlossen hattest.
> chmee meint aber dass Du den Kopfhörer direkt am Computer anschliessen sollst (nur so könnte man die Lautsprecher und/oder deren Kabel ausschliessen).



Ja sorry. Das "große" Problem ist ja die Regelmäßigkeit bzw. die Zeiten, an denen "die Gespenster" auftreten. Werde mir das mal notieren. Vielleicht lässt sich ja eine Regelmäßigkeit feststellen


*EDIT: Mir ist gerade ein Gedanke gekommen. Wenn "das" anfängt, dann bringt es garnichts wenn ich den Lautstärkepegel hochdrehe (am Lautsprecher selbst).  ==>Funk oder so? (Also ich denke mal der Lautspr. ist so aufgebaut: Computer->Verstärker->Membran->Ausgabe) Und der Funk greift nach dem Verstärker!*


----------



## PC Heini (10. Mai 2010)

Dein Gedanke über den Aufbau dess Lautsprechers ist mal ok soweit. Nur; Man weiss eben nicht, ob das Signal schon " vor " dem Verstärker aufgegriffen wird und erst dann verstärkt und hörbar gemacht wird. Ansonsten müsste das Signal in unmittelbarer Nähe sein, dass es Frequenzmässig alles in gang setzt und geistern lässt. Hats in Deiner Wohnumgebung Sendemasten? Oder ne Satanlage? 
Was Du auch noch machen könntest; Wenns geistert, mal das Netzteil der Lautsprecher vom Stromnetz ziehen. Klar, das ganze hat dann keinen Strom mehr. Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe; Bei meinem Vaters Anlage hats ohne Strom gespukt. Daher konnte man mal ausschliessen, dass das Signal nicht übers Stromnetz kommt.
Sollte hingegen bei Dir dann das spuken aufhören, so könnte man mit einem Netzfilter arbeiten. Was das ist erkläre ich Dir später, wenn Du mal Deine Aufzeichnungen gemacht hast.


----------



## ComFreek (10. Mai 2010)

Mal gucken, wann es wieder anfängt, dann versuche ich das mit dem Netzteil.

Also ich glaube min. 2 Nachbarn haben einen Sat.-Anlage fürs Fernsehen. Und der eine Nachbar hat ständig WLAN an. Sonst eigentlich nichts.
Hat zufällig jemand diese "hama AC-150 CROSS SOUND"?


----------

